# Controller for Remy HVH250 - SFBayArea



## mkolluri (Sep 12, 2014)

67BGTEV said:


> I've bought a used HVH250  and wanted to test it with a Controller to make sure it is working fine.
> If you have a Remy HVH250 with any controller and if you are in Bay Area, I wanted to see if I can leverage your setup and do some bench testing..
> 
> Appreciate your help..


Have you had any luck with this?


----------



## 67BGTEV (Nov 1, 2013)

No, I couldn't get hold of any controller. 

Cheers


----------



## mkolluri (Sep 12, 2014)

Thanks for the quick reply! 
I am struggling to find an affordable one as well.


----------

